
Show HN: Kubernetes Dashboard on Google Cloud and its sooo easy to setup - rahulwagh17
https://youtu.be/ejwiMFJETdQ
======
colesantiago
Costs?

~~~
rahulwagh17
It depends on the traffic you are receiving but with my experience it pretty
cheap to run less than .3 cents/day

